# Best pads



## Lloydy (Jan 13, 2009)

What are the best pads for machine polishing?

I currently have the Das 6 machine and find it very good but are the hexlogic pads or foam pads any better than each other?


----------



## big ben (Aug 25, 2009)

yep, hex logic are my favourite and much better than any other pads i have used to be honest. You definately wont be dissapointed with them


----------



## -Raven- (Aug 26, 2010)

I'm extremely happy with the new LC hydrotech pads on the DA. The cyan is awesome for correction, and finishes mar free! The tangerine is just such a versatile pad too. It offers a good cut, and perfect finishing.

Out of all the pads I've tried, I prefer flat pads for correction. I find CCS and hex pads are very nice for glazes and waxing. It's all user preference though. Nearly everyone here uses the hex pads.


----------



## Dream Machines (Mar 13, 2006)

Type R - I agree. Hydrotechs are brilliant. The crimson pad is to die for. Oh man that with a finishing polish is mental man

Hex Logics and Hydrotechs will take care of anyones needs extremely well


----------



## Lloydy (Jan 13, 2009)

Thanks guys

I have the hydrotech pads with the kit (Cyan, tangerine and crimson)

See so many posts etc with different pads I worry to much


----------



## Black Widow (Apr 6, 2009)

I work with Lake Country, Meguiars, Menzerna and Hex Logic pads. All pads are fine to work with but I prefer the Lake Country - Foamed wool, Meguiars Softbuff 2.0 Polishing and Finishing pads and the Hex Logic pads in general.


----------



## sicko (Jun 20, 2009)

LC hydrotech for me. Best pads ever used, i like them more than hex pads


----------



## gerz1873 (May 15, 2010)

Am I right in saying that blue, orange, and red is the order of strongest cut to finishing on the CL Hydrotech pads?


----------



## Lloydy (Jan 13, 2009)

Yes I believe that is the correct order of pads


----------



## CraigQQ (Jan 20, 2011)

im very happy with my hex pads.. also like my 3m pads yellow and blue, but dont use them on a DA.. ive seen that the backing comes apart from the foam with them on a DA.

also have some flexi pads fixed backing plate rotary pads.. for the money they are pretty decent.. very thick foam which is good for curvy panels with the finishing pad.. they cost about £2.50 from screwfix!! 
they seem to have changed them on screwfix now though.. only have 3 not 4 types, and different colours/prices.....


----------



## apmaman (Jun 8, 2010)

So what Hex logics are the "best" for Cutting, polishing and finishing? I'd like a set up similar to how 3M do it, one for cutting, one for polish one for finish, Hex seem to have a few pads that do each job so its confusing for what one to pick for what job and match my polishes.

I use Megs #85 #85 and #82. Old school polishes but they work, and thats what I want. Nothing fancy just as long as it works haha.


----------



## CraigQQ (Jan 20, 2011)

this might help.. posted by someone a while ago(sorry i forgot who!!)










i have them all.. but if i was picking 3.. i would go Orange, White and Black


----------

